# [SOLVED] MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

Dear ladies and gentlemen,

I have a MAS-345 DMM that has a serial interface for computer input. I have listed several links of picture of what it looks like in case one of them stops working.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RAV7T15AL.jpg
http://www.nostek.co.kr/PI_MAS_345.gif
http://www.logingelectronics.com.mk/products/sliki/MULTIMET.MAS345.jpg
My problem is now two problems; one on my part.
The minor issue is that i miss-placed my disk and i was wondering if i could download it.​My second issue is the main issue, when i tried to install the disk, i stated clearly it was not compatible with my system. ((my system is listed in the drop down menu to the left; where my profile name is and picture would be if i had that ability))​
To bring it all together, is it possible to download a compatible program for windows 7 pro 64x. If it is not, i am duel booting with ubuntu 10.04 so if there is a program that will work for linux, please let me know. Even if its a 3rd party program, i will be grateful.

PS. the DMM connects to my computer through a serial connection.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*

If I remember right your version of Win7 includes a Windows XP virtual mode. The old drivers/software may run under that! Just not sure at all if your CPU supports virtualization.


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*

The virtual XP mode worked for me. thank you for your help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*

Excellent, have fun!


----------



## haiyuehan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*

I got the program to work with Windows 7, 64 bit! 

I did this by extracting the setup files using icomp.exe (InstallShield extractor) and then it's just a matter of running the executable. 

I've attached a zip file of MAS View which should run just great 64 bit Windows!


----------



## treii28 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*

OK, I already have a virtual PC setup but my problem is that my PC doesn't have an RS-232 port, just USB. So I have plenty of FTDI and prolifix based adapters for UART conversion, only problem is I'm not sure how to properly get a USB and/or com port properly configured on the virtual. I'm using VirtualPC and whenever I plug in the FTDI, it freezes up when I try to start the XP Mode. Anyone know why this might happen?


----------



## haiyuehan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: MAS-345 DMM Software Compatibility*



treii28 said:


> OK, I already have a virtual PC setup but my problem is that my PC doesn't have an RS-232 port, just USB. So I have plenty of FTDI and prolifix based adapters for UART conversion, only problem is I'm not sure how to properly get a USB and/or com port properly configured on the virtual. I'm using VirtualPC and whenever I plug in the FTDI, it freezes up when I try to start the XP Mode. Anyone know why this might happen?


Just use the download from above and forget the virtual machine.


----------

